# Is it legal to ship dry fertilizer?



## revernance (Jun 19, 2008)

Can I ship dry fertilizer (Potassium Sulfate, Mono potassium phosphate, Potassium Nitrate, and Plantex CSM + B ) via USPS priority mail within the United States? I tried to search the forums but couldn't find any threads about this? Just scared people might think I'm trying to make a bomb lol :tongue:


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

totally legal in us in canada there is a ban on kno3 (Potassium Nitrate)


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Yes, it is legal.... How do you think it gets most places...


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

fooledyas said:


> totally legal in us in canada there is a ban on kno3 (Potassium Nitrate)


I get KNO3 in the mail. I've not heard anything about it being illegal to ship in the US. ??

Will


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

There is no ban on KNO3 in Canada. There may be restrictions on purchasing large amounts, as with any chemical, however.


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> There is no ban on KNO3 in Canada. There may be restrictions on purchasing large amounts, as with any chemical, however.


Yes this is totally correct. I believe there is a limit to how much can be shipped at once. But, that limit is WAY more then any home aqaurium would ever need.


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry for misinformation I was basing my statement on this thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/104095-kno3-ban-canada.html


----------

